# Just some downtime....



## Bruschnazzy (Dec 7, 2014)

Just spent last night watching a movie and relaxing since I was back to work today after my break for Christmas! Also the first introduction to the birds for Chomper, my 8 month old Miniature Australian Shepherd. He's a bit wary of them, but good. 

Mushu on my top shelf enjoying the view!










Having some bedtime!










































Hello from Mushu!










Checking out Chomper...


















That's all.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Gorgeous photos! They are so handsome!


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Have to ask, are Chomper's legs pink?


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice pets!



Ftest said:


> Have to ask, are Chomper's legs pink?


lol Good question.


----------



## xavaria (Dec 22, 2014)

I love the pics from the shelf! 
I had to giggle a little ^^


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

awww! you're so lucky!
only one of my 5 dogs are ok with the birds, wish we could enjoy tv time like this!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome quality photos!!

*Have to ask, are Chomper's legs pink?*
----------------------

Pink legs are common for cinnamon cockatiels. There was actually a time where normal grey cockatiel's feet were black but since they were breeded with other mutations, they evolved into pink feet. Black feet are still seen in some birds but they aren't as common as pink feet. It's completely normal. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Kaoru (Sep 14, 2010)

I think they meant the dogs legs Haimovfids


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Kaoru said:


> I think they meant the dogs legs Haimovfids


lol yes - although *Chomper* would be a good name for a tiel


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Adorable! I admit I am curious too about the dogs legs... Maybe he had a little treatment with semipermanent dyes? My hair get that same colour after a pink session :lol:


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Kaoru said:


> I think they meant the dogs legs Haimovfids


Oh god! Blonde moment. LOL :lol:


----------

